# Way to go USAlx50 and Remi on their JH title this weekend



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats to USAlx50 and his big knucklehead Remi on their JH final pass this weekend. The last water series was a tough one and Remi really made his dad sweat with his shenanigans.

The test on Sunday had 34 entries with 23 brought back to the water and only 16 or 17 passed.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats!

:beer:


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Congrats Brody! Sounds like you guys had fun. How much you charging for training lessons? :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks guys. He definately gave me one of those "what the h3ll are you doing?!" moments on that first bird. Exited water right by the bird and flew past it and down shore towards the other gunner station before turning back for it. and holy cheating SOB back to me!

Oh well, now we get a little time off from tests after doing those 4 in a couple weeks, he was starting to develop some bad habits I couldn't really correct during a test.

Congrats also to Chaws and keegan for their pass on sunday.

I was watching a training dvd last night and started thinking about all the stuff I need to work on... this stuff is getting to be too much, I'm not going to have time to have a live if this keeps up. I'm setting my goals on SH and then all that matters is how many honks/ducks/roosters we can shoot for the nucklehead.


----------

